# what preservative do you use for sugar and salt scrubs?



## paillo (May 17, 2011)

i've been using leucidal liquid, but it's a pretty expensive way to go. leaning toward optiphen, but eager to hear your thoughts. i don't want to use anything with parabens. thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 17, 2011)

I would go with Optiphen or Optiphen+.


----------



## carebear (May 17, 2011)

the parabens connection has been shown to be false.

or at least never actually been made.


----------



## Catmehndi (May 18, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> the parabens connection has been shown to be false.
> 
> or at least never actually been made.


The US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) in their report "Pharmaceuticals and Personal Care Products in the Environment: Agents of Subtle Change?" reported that the chemical preservatives called parabens—methyl, propyl, butyl and ethyl (alkyl-p-hydroxybenzoates)—displayed estrogenic activity in several tests. This means that these chemicals mimic your body´s own hormones and can have endocrine-disrupting action when they are rubbed into your body or washed down the drain into your drinking water. These disruptors interfere with your body´s endocrine system: your hypothalamus, your ovaries, your thyroid—virtually every system in your body. The EPA also stated that "continual introduction of these benzoates (parabens) into sewage treatment systems and directly to recreational waters from the skin leads to the question of risk to aquatic organisms." Scientists in Europe found other endocrine-disrupting body care chemicals in the bodies of fish that humans are eating, and in human breast milk. 

We all have choices...mine is clear


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a link to this report? Because what I've read the estrogenic activity reported was negligible. It was reported that some foods produce more estrogenic activity than parabens. There was a discussion about this awhile back. 

I'm interested in reading this report.


----------



## tomara (May 18, 2011)

I use Phenonip...it has parabens but not a formaldahyde releaser.  I have not had any problems with it.  Works great.


----------



## Catmehndi (May 19, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I'm interested in reading this report.


I went to the EPA site just now (I had found the other passage somewhere else) Here's the link to EPA's report

http://www.epa.gov/esd/bios/daughton/254ecb99rev.pdf


----------



## Earthchild (May 19, 2011)

I found Optiphen to have a very strong smell (ultra-sweet and chemically at the same time).  I can never quite cover the smell in my products, and there is some question as to whether or not regular Otiphen is suitable for anhydrous products.  The quick info on many suppliers sites say it is, but the manufatcurer's literature says nothing about this.  I use Liquid Germall Plus - formaldehyde releaser but paraben free.  For anhydrous applications I have been usinf Liquipar Optima.  I would love to replace this with a paraben free preservative (just in case) but I am not sure about Optiphen and can't get around the horrible smell even if it is suitable for this application.


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. It's going to take me awhile to get through it. The printing is so small I had to use zoom to increase it and I have to shift back and forth to read it.


----------



## BakingNana (May 19, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Catmehndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hazel, I don't think this is the correct link as I can't see anywhere it references parabens.  Try this one:


http://cfpub.epa.gov/ncer_abstracts/ind ... 6/report/0


----------



## BakingNana (May 19, 2011)

This one, too.

http://hero.epa.gov/index.cfm?action=se ... tegory=all


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2011)

Thanks BakingNana,

I wondered about it since all I could see was info on pharmaceuticals and active ingredients. Plus I noticed all the references were from 1998-1999 and the studies were based water sources in other countries.

There was also a disclaimer at the bottom which stated “The materials presented represent the personal and professional views and opinions”...“and as such, they should not be construed as necessarily reflecting those of the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency.”


----------



## BakingNana (May 19, 2011)

Hazel, I get the impression from reading through materials on the EPA site that a disclaimer is put on every single report done by any of their committees or agents!  Gov. is expert at a** covering, huh?! :roll:


----------



## Catmehndi (May 20, 2011)

I guess I went too fast...I went on their site and did a search by copying part of the article and this is the link they provided...should have checked before posting...sorry!


----------



## BakingNana (May 20, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> I guess I went too fast...I went on their site and did a search by copying part of the article and this is the link they provided...should have checked before posting...sorry!



No problem.  I appreciated the reminder to check for any new info.  Wish there was a super-study out there.  Sigh.


----------



## Hazel (May 20, 2011)

Catmehndi - 

Don't worry about it. It's hard with all the info out there. I agree with BakingNana about it being a reminder to check for any new studies, etc. It would be nice to have a definite answer on what's hazardous and what's not.


----------



## paillo (May 22, 2011)

the paraben connection may have been "proven" to be false, but that may be from industry studies. in peer-reviewed science, the results are inconclusive, although i'm not up on the latest studies. i'd rather err on the side of omitting it until i have more reliable information. regardless, i have customers who ask whether i use parabens and phthalates. i prefer not to, since interest and awareness of these chemicals is definitely increasing. i do use a few fragrances containing phthalates, but i make sure my customers have this info.


----------



## tomara (May 22, 2011)

I was under the impression Optiphen was not suitable for anhydrous applications such as scrubs hence I have been using Phenonip.  Is Optiphen an effective preservative with scrubs.  I hope I am wrong and it is good to use.


----------



## Hazel (May 22, 2011)

tomara said:
			
		

> I was under the impression Optiphen was not suitable for anhydrous applications such as scrubs hence I have been using Phenonip.  Is Optiphen an effective preservative with scrubs.  I hope I am wrong and it is good to use.



I've also read Optiphen shouldn't be used for anhydrous products.


----------



## Lindy (May 23, 2011)

I have moved to using Germall Plus Powder as my go to preservative, but this is more because I sell into Health Food Stores and they are super picky about ingredients and they read them all to make sure they fit into their "belief" system.  I have to admit I am liking it in the powder form.... available from Lotioncrafters FFIW


----------



## birdcharm (May 24, 2011)

Just jumping in for a moment ... didn't have a chance to read info on links, BUT ... two things that bacteria does not thrive in are salt (that's why dried meats are preserved with salt) and sugar.  So, my question is, do you need a preservative in salt or sugar scrubs?  If so, can't you add citric acid? 

~ Kathy


----------



## Hazel (May 24, 2011)

The problem with scrubs is you don't know how the person will treat the scrub after receiving it. Is it going to be kept in a warm, humid environment? Will they scoop the product out with wet hands? Bacteria will start to form once water is introduced into the scrub.

Citric acid really isn't a preservative. It's a pH regulator. It can help deter some bacteria by increasing the acidity of a product. But you really need a preservative that's effective against bacteria, mold and fungus.


----------



## paillo (May 25, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> The problem with scrubs is you don't know how the person will treat the scrub after receiving it. Is it going to be kept in a warm, humid environment? Will they scoop the product out with wet hands? Bacteria will start to form once water is introduced into the scrub.
> 
> Citric acid really isn't a preservative. It's a pH regulator. It can help deter some bacteria by increasing the acidity of a product. But you really need a preservative that's effective against bacteria, mold and fungus.



that's exactly why i'm asking. scooping product with wet hands will certainly introduce nasties. i'm totally stymied about paraben-free preservatives for anhydrous products... there has to be something out there!!!!!


----------



## Hazel (May 25, 2011)

Lindy made a good recommendation. As far as I know, Germall Plus Powder is probably going to be the only paraben free preservative for scrubs.  

Although, please post and let us know if you find something else.


----------



## paillo (May 26, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Lindy made a good recommendation. As far as I know, Germall Plus Powder is probably going to be the only paraben free preservative for scrubs.
> 
> Although, please post and let us know if you find something else.



going to try the germall plus powder, will post results when i order and make some more. thanks lindy and all!


----------



## birdcharm (May 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new to this forum, but have been trying to study the preservative issues for a while now, as I have been creating and experimenting with skin care products that are natural, without the use of parabens or chemicals.  

I know that this is not necessarily the aim here with this particular thread ... I mean, not using synthetics.  Although there has been mention of not wanting to use parabens.  

From what I have read, Diazolidinyl Urea is a main ingredient in the Germall Powder, and I'm personally not too sure about this chemical versus some of the ones used with paraben products.  Some chemicals are no worse or no better than paraben products ... is that true?  In other words, why refrain from paraben products and select other chemical products?  I'm not saying this to be sarcastic, I'm truly asking the question, because I have found this preservative issue to be highly complicated. 

I understand that the preservative is not being added because of what is in the product, but because of what the consumer might add to it upon using it.  Of course, we can include directions for use that mention to not scoop out product with fingers, but to use a spoon, etc. (or supply a little plastic spoon with the product) ... but, people don't always read, so that kind of leaves me thinking that most things I make should be in tubes and not jars in order to go the natural route ... maybe that way the product would stay sanitary and the use of chemicals would not be needed so much.  

I guess I've taken the safe cosmetics message pretty seriously, so please excuse me for that, but I'm pretty sold on trying to not use many of these synthetics for use on the skin.

I don't mean to make waves here ... just bouncing around some thoughts, so, please, don't misunderstand me, I'm simply trying to sort things out a bit. 

~ Kathy


----------



## soapbuddy (May 26, 2011)

If there is a way for the customer to introduce water into the product, believe me, they will. This includes malibu tubes. You will find that most customers simply don't read the directions. I would love to be able to use a natural preservative. Until that time comes, I will use a presevative that's effective. There's too many sue happy people out there.

Some people prefer paraben free products  because that's what they read or saw on the net. They don't know the real reason why, except for scaremongering by the so called "experts".


----------



## birdcharm (May 27, 2011)

Hi Soapbuddy & all, 

I understand your point about what the consumer may do once they have the product in their hands!  Kind of hard to train them too!  I was thinking of tubes with narrow openings, but, yes, water can get into bath products quite easily, even when there are warnings on the package.  

And, I know that many people aren't really concerned about what is in a product, or what they put in or on their bodies ... however, there does seem to be a "movement" or "awakening" of sorts by a segment of the population that has turned their heads to take notice of what they are putting on their skin, finally understanding that what goes on the skin, goes into the body. 

So, with this in mind, for me personally, I am simply trying to sort it all out.  Up to this point, I have not ventured into cream or lotion making, and now that I have gotten some experience with it, it's critical for me to take a closer look at preservatives.  And, I see that others may be in the same sort of "quandary" ... what to do?  What is best to use?  What will work?  What is safe, etc., etc., etc.  

And, each and every individual product has to be closely investigated, as is mentioned time and time again by people in the know, as well as suppliers.  As far as a body scrub goes, it is something that is used all over the body.  I have read that Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate (other a/k/a/ for the preservative in question) should not be used on large areas of the body, such as body lotion.  I'm not sure if a scrub fits into that category, however.  

"Although IPBC has claimed to be safe when used at concentrations less than 0.1%, the introduction of IPBC into cosmetics has led to several reports labeling IPBC as a potential new contact allergen."
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12022126

I know I'm a "newbie" here and you may feel that I'm making too big a deal out of this, but although I am new here, I'm not new at all of this, just some things ... learning about the preservatives is one of those things.  But, it is often the novice who will ask the more serious or detailed questions or seemingly make bigger issues out of things that are minor ... OR, perhaps ask questions about big issues that are simply considered minor ... either way ... I am here to read and learn, and if you can all be patient with me, ask too many questions sometimes! 

Anyway, from what I have read, it's our job to poke holes in the preservatives issue until we find something that works well and is as safe as we can manage ... so, I'm just poking around a bit and wondering if there is another good preservative that may be more on the natural side for scrubs ...?

~ Kathy


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2011)

Birdcharm - your concerns aren't new, nor are your comments.  If you look deep enough at any preservative you are going to find something bad about it because there are people who will read the MSDS and see the precautions for using it in it pure state and freak out, then they run around the internet passing along information that is faulty because the customer is not being exposed to those levels.  Take a look at the MSDS for something Spearmint Essential Oils and then you'll run screaming.

Everything needs to be looked at in context.   We are never going to use a product that is 100% preservative.  Germall Plus Powder is used at levels of 0.05% - 0.2%.  Now do the math, how much of Diazolidinyl Urea do you really think your customers, or you, are going to be exposed to in the completed product.

Because I sell into Health Food Stores etc I have had to look very closely at what my preservation systems are as well as how reliable they are.  I have had a couple of batches fail where I used Optiphen.  They went moldy even at my preservative being used at it's maximum recommended amount.  It could have been a bad batch of the preservative but after buying a second portion from an unrelated supplier I have abandoned Optiphen as not being 100% reliable.  Germall Plus Liquid has Propylene Glycol which is a big no-no with the Health Food industry and I have yet to find a "natural" preservation system that works.

So I think my biggest point in this ramble is that you need to do your own research and then put it into perspective.  As I said the MSDS for essential oils are pretty frightening too if taken out of context.

ETA - I forgot to mention that the people who are screaming the loudest about an ingredient usually have something to gain by pushing it off the market - whether it is a body product or an ingredient they want you to use...  sometimes you have to search pretty hard to find out the original "source" of the outcry but once you do it is usually pretty suspicious and certainly not an unprejudiced source.
Cheers


----------



## Hazel (May 28, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> So I think my biggest point in this ramble is that you need to do your own research and then put it into perspective.  As I said the MSDS for essential oils are pretty frightening too if taken out of context.
> 
> ETA - I forgot to mention that the people who are screaming the loudest about an ingredient usually have something to gain by pushing it off the market - whether it is a body product or an ingredient they want you to use...  sometimes you have to search pretty hard to find out the original "source" of the outcry but once you do it is usually pretty suspicious and certainly not an unprejudiced source.
> Cheers




Lindy -

Very well put. Thanks for posting. Didn't someone on this forum track down info on the paraben scare from a few years ago? 

Maybe it was another forum but I remember clicking on links that led to the original study that mentioned breast tissue and parabens. I didn't read the whole report (33 pages - yikes!) but I did read the relevant paragraphs. The scary info that had been posted online about parabens, etc had used sentences from the report out of context and the wording had been altered to make it appear  parabens caused cancerous tumors in breast tissue. Then this person posted a link (or links - I don't remember) which led to the the sites that first mentioned that parabens were hazardous. 

And wouldn't you know - one of them was a company that manufactured "natural" body care products. What a surprise.  :shock:

I wish now I had kept the info to these sources so I could post them so other people could look at them. But I didn't. I just read the info and went and ordered Liquapar.


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Hazel - I remember that post too.  Fear mongering is extremely annoying.  Parabens are present and created naturally.  The did find parabens in breast tissue, but they didn't research to see where it came from, but neither did they link it to cosmetics in the original report, others chose to do that.  I wish people would remember that we need to create a balance between nature and science.  Not everything in nature is good for you (foxglove produces digitalis which can save your life when handled knowledgeably or distracted by medical science - eat the plant and you are dead, not sick but dead).

People who start this nonsense do us more harm that good - okay stepping away from the soap box with great difficulty, well at least attempting to...


----------



## Hazel (May 28, 2011)

You don't have to   . I appreciate it when you join in a conversation because I learn a lot from you.


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Kenjifujima (May 28, 2011)

I'm new here in this forum and everything i read is really nice.
I learned a lot here.
Just want to say Thanks.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## madpiano (May 30, 2011)

Well, I am in Europe and therefore I have to look into Paraben free preservatives. France is banning Parabens from cosmetics already, I would imagine Germany will follow that quite sharpish, as they are quite Eco anyway (and easily scared). 

I have deliberately started my company Paraben free as I saw something like that coming (although didn't expect the French to be first). I use Microkill for my products, not sure what it is called in the US/CAN



> INCI: Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol (and) Chlorphenesin
> 
> Broad spectrum Parabens-free and Formaldehyde-free preservation system. Active against Gram postive and Gram negative bacteria, yeasts and moulds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2011)

madpiano - 

Thanks for telling us about this preservative. I googled trying to find info on it but I didn't find much. Here's a few links that people might find interesting. 

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... l-cos.html

http://www.in-cosmetics.com/ExhibitorLi ... OSv1.4.pdf

http://www.happi.com/articles/2009/05/s ... he-fittest


----------



## birdcharm (May 30, 2011)

Interesting quote on the first link there ... 
"I find that phenoxyethanol has a rosy scent and it makes my eyes red. Lots of unscented products use it, probably because it smells good. Too bad, since people with perfume allergies are probably likely to be allergic to it, so we can't buy even "unscented" products if they have that preservative." 

Some people have absolutely no tolerance to scents whatsoever, so I think this is good to know.  

I'll have to do some reading on the other links later.  Seems as though madpiano already found that first link ...  :wink:  ... anyway, thanks for posting these Hazel.  

I don't know, for me, all information is good information ... we need to know what we're doing.  I certainly hope that it wasn't being implied that I came here to scare people, as that's furthest from the truth.  I simply came here to learn and to share what I may know for those who are interested. 

~ Kathy 

P.S. I'm sure most here have viewed this, but just in case you've missed it, I think you may find it interesting ... see "Story of Cosmetics" at http://www.safecosmetics.org


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2011)

birdcharm said:
			
		

> .  Seems as though madpiano already found that first link ...  :wink:  ...



I noticed this and I was amused.





			
				birdcharm said:
			
		

> .    I certainly hope that it wasn't being implied that I came here to scare people,



Don't worry about it. We find all the forum people from Texas scary.


----------



## madpiano (May 31, 2011)

chuckle - yes, I wasn't just going to use any old Preservative blindly and researched this one. I thought Swift was the best place to start. 

Can't say that I can smell anything rose-like or otherwise from it. It is odourless. No colour. Maybe Phenoxyethanol on it's own smells of roses? If so, then this preservative combo contains very little. 
If that poster was referring to the new preservatives made from EOs and labelled as Parfum on the ingredient list, then Phenoxyethanol has nothing to do with that. 

Also, has anyone found anything else about this on the net, or just the one comment of one Anonymous poster? 

Each of the ingredients are highly irritating by themselves and neat on the skin. And there will be someone out there who may be allergic to any one of them.


----------



## birdcharm (May 31, 2011)

Well, I was able to find out that Phenoxyethanol is also referred to as "Rose Ether" ... although I couldn't quite find out why it's called that.  There seems to be some conflicting material that I have read so far regarding this.  There seems to have been a report of a U.S. company that, according to article I read, used this in a product called "Mommy's Bliss" and our Food & Drug Admin. issued warnings about it ... but, that could simply be because of how the product was to be used, and not necessarily anything bad about the preservative itself.  

I will offer this though ... if you are creating and marketing an "organic" product, you may wish to choose another, as your customers may have read some of the info. I did ... for instance, this is what one site stated:  
_"So when you see phenoxyethanol listed on a bottle of so-called “organic” baby lotion, put it back on the shelf and look for a truly green, 
safe and healthy product."_


Yes Hazel, you've got to be careful ... this state turns out anything from Buddy Holly to Janis Joplin and anything in-between!  
 :wink:  However, I'm a native Californian, so you've really got to be careful of me!   :roll:   

~ Kathy


----------



## Hazel (May 31, 2011)

Actually, I made that statement because I wanted to see if Jacki and Amanda would notice. Also, I have a friend from Texas who is...hmm...what's a diplomatic way to say it...oh yeah...completely insane (but in a fun way).   



> I will offer this though ... if you are creating and marketing an "organic" product, you may wish to choose another, as your customers may have read some of the info. I did ... for instance, this is what one site stated:
> "So when you see phenoxyethanol listed on a bottle of so-called “organic” baby lotion, put it back on the shelf and *look for a truly *green,
> *safe and healthy product*."



Did this site state why they think phenoxyethanol is truly unsafe and unhealthy? Personally, I would never buy an unpreserved baby lotion and risk a baby developing some form of skin disease from bacteria or fungi. 

I read recently about some of the "natural" ingredients used for "natural" products. I had wondered how some companies could sell unpreserved products. Some ingredients are in a base of phenoxyethanol or one consisting of several of the parabens. Because these chemicals are considered part of the processing of the ingredient, they do not have to be listed as an ingredient. These "natural" ingredients are added to the lotion and the preservative base is enough to preserve the lotion. 

So the lotion has parabens or another type of preservative, the company doesn't have to list it since the preservative is considered part of the manufacturing process and they can advertise the lotion as a "natural" product. Very sneaky & unethical, IMO.


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 1, 2011)

I completely agree ... really, ingredient labels are supposed to be just that ... at least that's what I always thought!  

I'm still learning about some of new, more natural preservatives that are becoming available.  So far, my reading about the Leucidal (created, in part, through radish root fermenting process ... a peptide type of antibacterial) has been interesting. 

Now, I can see how Inolens could be helpful in scrubs ... from what I've read, it helps keep the oils from going bad as quickly.  It's a rosemary derivative.  

These folks make scrubs without any preservatives ...
http://www.figandplum.com/archives/000018.html

I am still wondering about citric acid serving, in part, as a preservative in a sense with some scrubs ... via the pH adjustment, but I could be wrong.  However, I was reading a study about the Inolens in regard to cooking oils (also used with cooking oils, nuts, as well as omega oils, etc. for cosmetics), and it seemed to have citric acid (as well as tocopherols) as one of the "preservatives" they compared it against.  I may be a bit confused about that, but I have read that pH adjustment, in part, can help to serve as a preservative ... still learning, of course!

~ Kathy


----------



## madpiano (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't put preservatives in my scrubs either - but that's my decision. If you feel safer with a preservative then go for it. I am neutral here. 

Thankfully I don't want to go Organic any time soon, so Phenoxyethanol should be fine for me...


----------



## throughthebarricades (Jun 6, 2011)

*Paraben-free preservative*

I'm new to this, but what about this preservative for those who want paraben-free products?

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/optiphen.html

Optiphen™ 
ISP's first globally approved preservative in the Optiphen family developed as an alternative for personal care formulations requiring a paraben and formaldehyde-free preservative system. Optiphen consists of Phenoxyethanol in an emollient base of Caprylyl Glycol. The combination of these ingredients provides optimized protection against microbial growth while imparting exceptional feel to the finished product.

Optiphen can be used in a wide variety of personal care products including aqueous and anhydrous systems and emulsions. It can be added directly to the formulation during pre- or post-emulsification at or below 60°C (140°F). There are no pH restrictions and it is compatible with most raw materials.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 18, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Citric acid really isn't a preservative. It's a pH regulator. It can help deter some bacteria by increasing the acidity of a product. But you really need a preservative that's effective against bacteria, mold and fungus.



I was reading about citric acid and came across this from Mountain Rose Herbs:

Citric acid is a very useful and effective preservative, obtained from naturally occurring organic acids. It exists in many different fruits and vegetables, but is especially concentrated in lemons and limes. Although it is also produced in refineries by using cane sugar, molasses, and dextrose, the citric acid stocked by Mountain Rose Herbs comes from the fermentation of crude fruit sugars. Citric acid is used extensively in the food, beverage, cosmetic, and pharmaceutical industries. It has been recognized as safe by all major national and international food regulatory agencies, and is also approved by the US Food and Drug Administration and in Europe for use in food. Citric acid is used for many different reasons, including (but not limited to):

  *   Antioxidant and preservative properties
  *   prevents rancidity and bacteria growth
  *   Astringency and Acidity
  *   Used in sourdough bread for an extra tart taste (known as "sour salt" among bakers)
  *   Adjusts pH
  *   Stabilizes the ingredients, color, taste, and flavor of a product
  *   Rapidly biodegradable
  *   Readily metabolized and eliminated from the body

I see citric acid along with potassium sorbate in so many natural products without any other preservatives like optiphen or phenonip or other non "natural" preservatives. Just makes me wonder about what other things are touted as natural preservatives and the reluctance of believing certain information. Personally, I use Phenonip in my lotions. The amount is so small I don't even worry about the "dangers". There are so many other things that I probably ingest that are more dangerous at a higher concentration.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 18, 2011)

I’m glad to hear you use Phenonip.

I have seen this on MRH. I have purchased from them but I do not agree with some of the content on their website. Too many people read what they want to into the content and not what is actually meant. Admittedly, some of the content is ambiguous. 



			
				SideDoorSoaps said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don’t say citric acid is used as a preservative in cosmetics. They say it is used in different industries and is approved for food.



			
				SideDoorSoaps said:
			
		

> Citric acid is used for many different reasons, including (but not limited to):
> 
> *   Antioxidant and preservative properties
> *   prevents rancidity and bacteria growth
> ...



Again, they don’t say it will preserve or prevent bacterial growth in cosmetics, etc. Although, it does work well as a pH regulator.  

A combination of potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate and citric acid is used as a “preservative” which helps to extend a product’s shelf life but it's generally in food which is refrigerated, canned or vacuum sealed in a jar and will be consumed in a short period of time.

I have heard of it used in cosmetics but I would never trust a cosmetic which has citric acid as a preservative. As an experiment, open up a can of stewed tomatoes, put them in a container and stick them in a frig for a month or slightly longer. After a period of time, take them out and look at them. Is it still identifiable as tomatoes? You might have to scrape the fuzzy stuff off to see the tomatoes. 

Scrubs and cosmetics are generally kept in a warm and humid environment. People are not conscientious about using clean and dry hands to retrieve product from a container. Also, how long is the product going to be kept? Will the container be opened and not used up right away?

Citric acid is not a preservative for cosmetics. Mountain Rose Herbs needs to rewrite this info to make it more clear.


----------



## Katie's Creations (Sep 1, 2011)

*Feeling discouraged*

Hmm, well I was thinking of making some lotion but after reading this feed and the need for a preservative I am shying away from it. I am against using any chemicals in my products especially when I call them all-natural. 

I read one entry who said citric acid is a preservative but some are disputing this fact. Very confusing!

If I make a lotion, without water (is that possible?), do I need to add a preservative? Furthermore, must bath salts have a preservative? Which do you use and why? 

Available through my supplier and advertised as natural preservatives are:
- grapefruit seed extract
- potassium sorbate
- Tinosan SDC

Thoughts on these?


----------

